# Documentary



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Has anyone ever followed a feral group with a video camera,recorded what happens day-to-day?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Mine are strays, not ferals, so they basically lie around my house from mealtime to mealtime, and occasionally bicker at each other out of boredom.


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

bluemilk said:


> Has anyone ever followed a feral group with a video camera,recorded what happens day-to-day?


And there you go, an idea for an Animal Planet special. Why don't you contact them?


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Maybe this is a dumb question but what is a feral??? If a kitten lost its mother before it was weaned be considered feral???? Just curious


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

I would like to follow Midnight, the wild cat, but he always heads off into the woods.



In order to follow him at my current age, I would need some assistance from equipment I had when I was younger.


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

I appreciate your humor, Goldtanker.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

camskyw said:


> Maybe this is a dumb question but what is a feral??? If a kitten lost its mother before it was weaned be considered feral???? Just curious


There are no dumb questions here. Ferals are semi wild, unsocial cats. They do not trust humans and it could take years to earn their trust - with some never trusting at all. Strays are those pets that stray away from home, are lost or abandoned. They can quickly bond with a new human caregiver because they learned early on that we are not the enemy.

When I was in Italy, the feral population was awful. They bred uncontrollably with generation after generation not socializing with humans at all.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

If Midnight heads to sea, I could chase him down with some of my old equipment!! That's me waving on the fantail! Just kidding!

View attachment 20586


View attachment 20594


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I think it would be a great idea. Youd need night cameras too for when traps are checked in the middle of the night. High speed film for when we release animals other than cats that went in traps. Ability to record phone calls to hear some of the crazies who call us. Or us discussing how to solve problems that arise. Then a bleap function for when we deal with injures and neglected cats and the heartless uncaring sub humans involved. Plua sweet music for the bottle babies and adoption day celebrations!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd love to see the video footage Midnight comes home with just strapping one of those lightweight cameras to him.


----------

